# End of my tether - cats peeing on carpet



## tigger01 (21 March 2013)

I'm getting to the point where I'm thinking I might have to rehome my two Siamese as they are peeing and pooing on my daughter's bedroom carpet.   Started when we moved house and put a chair which was given to me by my mum in the room.   The cats took an instant dislike to it and pee'ed all over it.   Moved chair, cleaned area (I thought I had) and still happening.   Not nearly as much and probably more pooing than peeing (nice post eh!)  Litter trays clean - there are two.   And they do use them - I praise them when I see them using their boxes.   I'm at my wit's end.   Apart from getting sick of clearing it up, the smell is pretty awful.  

Chocolate if youi got this far.   But any experiences/ideas would really help.   I'll try anything if it means I dont have to part with them.


----------



## YasandCrystal (21 March 2013)

I had similar with my little Birman house cat. She started peeing on the floor instead of in the litter tray. The timing of this was when one of my barn cats was injured and had to have a few weeks respite in the house. The vet's suggested she was objecting to the other cat (I put down 2 litter trays!).

She has now finally taken to using the litter tray only to pee in, but she still refuises to poop in there and alwaysy does this on the thankfully laminated floor. 

Again my vet advised this is one hard habit to break, so I just have to tolerate it and clear up after her daily. Luckily she is on dry food and her poop solid 

I would suggest cleaning your daughter's carpet with bicarb to remove the odours (cat pee is rank  ) and shutting the door to encourage them to use the litter tray. You can buy a pet spray to keep them away from the previously soiled area too - it's call 'Pet Away' I seem to remember. Oh and have you thought of giving them Zylkene for stress for a period?  You can also buy those plug in aroma sprays that give a stress free ambience - my vet seems to think they work.  Good luck


----------



## misterjinglejay (21 March 2013)

Use a mix of whiskey and water spray to eliminate odours, and slice up lemons to place around the area you don't want the cat to go.
#You can also use upside down (sticky side uppermost) parcel tape - cats hate this as it sticks to them (and makes me laugh LOL)
Also foil on any items not to be peed on - I had a female cat that would pee on my bed frequently, so I put sheets of foil over the duvet when I wasn't in it, and she wouldn't go near it. 

Make sure your litter trays are clean, and some cats like them to be in 'private' areas - cats get embarrassed LOL


----------



## touchstone (21 March 2013)

It sounds as if the stress of moving and having a different smelling object in the room has triggered it and its now become a habit.

I'd wash the carpet with biological powder, or an enzymatic cleaner, then dab with surgical spirit to get rid of any lingering odours that make them mark the same spot.   The plug in pheramones can help. I think I'd try closing off that room to them for a while and see if that helps.


----------



## missmatch (21 March 2013)

Try this: http://www.safe4disinfectant.com/odourkiller.php

Its the only thing I have ever found that actually worked!


----------



## missmatch (21 March 2013)

Forgot to add I buy mine from Vetuk as its a lot cheaper


----------



## Amymay (21 March 2013)

Do they go out at all?

I would be ensuring all doors are kept shut so that they can't access the upstairs, and think about a felliway diffuser.

I have three cats, and one of them sprays.  It's a bloody nightmare.


----------



## tigger01 (21 March 2013)

Thanks for all your replies.   There are some very good suggestions and I think it might just be a question of trial and error.   They dont go out - purely house cats.   I think I might have to think about them going outside - I know Siamese are high maintenance prima donnas anyway so need quite a lot of stimulation mentally.   The odd mouse might just distract them.   All doors will be kept closed I think.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bubbles (21 March 2013)

You need this lady  http://www.vickyhalls.net/
My guess is the chair smells to them of something offensive and that's causing a stress reaction. If you do end up rehoming them (fingers crossed not) then please consider using a rehoming service provided by Chapelhouse Persian and Pedigree Cat Rescue, Cheryl-Anne is wonderful and would do her best to help you. Good luck


----------



## thewonderhorse (21 March 2013)

Hi Sorry to hear your siamese are causing problems. My lad is 21 now and is a mega stresshead and always has been, i think its just in their nature to be high maintenance!

i would recommend getting the carpet professionally cleaned and then sprinkling with bicarb of soda and hoovering.

As people have mentioned feliway plug ins are a good idea and possibly more than 2 litter tray as some cats are very very fussy and will not go in an even wee'd in tray.

My Siamese has gone outside and enjoyed the freedom but never ventured far and has a cat flap but now he is an old man he tends to stay in. 

Hope you get a resolve soon. Cat pee isnt nice i know


----------



## Fransurrey (23 March 2013)

Definitely try letting them outside. Siamese love the outdoors. I would also shut off upstairs for a while and think about the location of your litters and maybe a new material - I found compost was best. Not a fan of Feliway personally. Think they're useless and rarely overcome the natural stress!

How long ago did you move? Weeks? Months?


----------



## callmelucky (29 March 2013)

try feliway spray and plug in. general rule is one litter tray per cat plus one more. i have two siamese who go out doors, if i didnt let them out my house would be destroyed. i have had people jaw drop when i said i let them out....siamese are far too intelligent for their own good, maybe having a bit of freedom outside will help but it does sound stress related.


----------

